# Road to the euros (hopefully)



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

After a week's rest I'm back in serious training

Squat day

Squats 190kg 1x5 1x8

Narrow stance squats 140kg 1x5 1x8

Romanian deadlift 140kg 1x5 1x8

Reverse hyperextension 30kg 2x10

Unilateral leg extention 3x10

Unilateral leg curl 3x10

Planks and side planks (must keep doing these back getting bad again)

The weights flew up easy today very pleased all power squat working sets will be done in loose wraps any other variations will be wrapless


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

In.

Why hopefully in the title btw since you've qualified?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> In.
> 
> Why hopefully in the title btw since you've qualified?


 Anything can go wrong in 3 months lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Anything can go wrong in 3 months lol


 This is true. It's a fair distance to travel too but bet it will be some experience. Good luck anyway, I'm sure you will do well


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

good luck bro, will be watching


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 142.5kg 1x5 1x8

Cgbp 100kg 1x18 (pb) 1x12

Incline Barbell bench 60kg 3x10 100kg 1x3 (weakness)

Cable flys 3x15

Side raises 15kg 2x8

Hammer curls 15s 2x8

Tricep push downs 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats and deadlifts

Speed squats no wraps 150kg 5x2

Deadlift 170kg 1x5 1x8

Deficit deadlift 140kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 32.5kg 2x10

10kg 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm booked in for physio tomorrow as my back is really playing me up now hopefully it gets sorted fast


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Physio thinks it's a disc issue pains gotten worse sciatica symptoms on both legs hes done some soft tissue work and addressed something I need to change with my squat I feel battered hopefully it improves over the next few days I may give squats a miss Monday


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Physio thinks it's a disc issue pains gotten worse sciatica symptoms on both legs hes done some soft tissue work and addressed something I need to change with my squat I feel battered hopefully it improves over the next few days I may give squats a miss Monday


 Not good at all. You reckon this will set you back much or just need to play around with squat form and work through it?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Not good at all. You reckon this will set you back much or just need to play around with squat form and work through it?


 Not sure yet mate see how it feels next week


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 145kg 1x5 1x6

Cgbp 100kg 1x19(pb) 1x15

Steep Incline dumbell press 32.5s 2x10

Incline dumbell flys 20s 2x10

Cable flys 2x20

Chest supported rows 1x20 1x10

Face pulls 2x15

Low face pulls 2x15

Straight arm pushdown 2x15

Curls 15kg 5x5

Wide grip Tricep push downs 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift beltless 175kg 1x6(accidentally went overy reps) 1x8

Deficit deadlift 145kg 2x8

Bent over rows 85kg 2x10

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x15 (keeping these light for a while now)

Hyperextensions 2x15

My back seems to be flexion intolerant now

I'm changing the structure of my training im now only training each lift once a week until volume drops ill still do Romanian deads on squat day and a bit of upper back on bench day but otherwise everything is once a week for now


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats

200kg 1x5 1x10(pb) 1x5 first set I was told depth was a bit off not by much I was at parallel but not quite breaking it second set was good i did a extra set to make up for the first one but struggled again to break parallel strength however was very good im tweaking my position at the moment to prevent further back problems so it will come just need to learn my new positioning

Romanian deadlift 150kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x15

Single leg extensions 2x15

Single leg curl 2x15

Hard session today arse is on fire lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

KEEP IT UP LAD


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 147.5kg 1x5 1x6(pb)

Close grip bench 120kg 1x8 1x10

High Incline dumbell press 35s 1x10 1x9

Dumbell side raises 15s 2x12

Incline dumbell flys 25s 2x10 10s 2xfail

Tricep push downs 2x20 1x10

Ez curl 15 each side 5x5


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift (beltless) 180kg 1x5 1x8(im gonna say beltless pb)

Deficit deadlift 150kg 2x8

Barbell row 90kg 2x10(im doing these standing on a block from now on)

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

Back extensions 2x15

Suitcase hold right hand only to try and balance my hips right ql muscle is over active 40kg 3x1 minute

Planks


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Strong lifts mate, Makes me feel very weak lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> Strong lifts mate, Makes me feel very weak lol


 Lol there's a handful of 300kg deadlifters in my gym and some 300kg plus squatters even a few 200kg benches so I know how you feel


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Woke up after 2 hours sleep (I work Sunday night every week 10 till 6) hips tight and sore glutes knotted back sore and thought ah it's gonna be s**t today but it wasn't lol it was good after some foam rolling and light stretching

Squat 205kg 1x5 1x6(pb) iv done 205 for 5 once before but they wasn't to depth so im calling 2 pbs on this one lol

Deficit romania deadlift 155kg 2x8(pb)

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 3x15

Leg extension unilateral 2xfail

Leg curls unilateral 2xfail

Then spent around 20 minutes of stretching


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

150kg 1x5 1x6 (pb)

Slingshot bench 170kg 1x3 180kg 1x1

Cgbp 125kg 2x8

Steep incline dumbbell press 40s 1x8 1x6

Incline dumbbell flies 25s 2x8

Cable flies 2x20

Side raises 17.5s 2x12

Tricep push downs 1x20 2x10

Ez bar curls 20kg each side 5x5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BRnyECUDTKA/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BRnyVlsDfsL/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BRn7zQxjJxu/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BRn8CPejdLB/

Shoulders need a bit of love now lol they wasn't feel great all session hips are ducked too progressive loading certainly works but is definitely taking its toll.

I'm entering a push/pull comp in 4 weeks time bench only though should be a laugh not stressed about bodyweight or anything for this but a 180 bench would be nice I start heavy triples next week


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

The beltless work continues

185kg 1x5 1x7

Defecit dead's 155kg 2x8

Barbell row 95kg 2x10

Back extensions 2x20

Reverse hyper machine was broken

Did 10 mins on the bike


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 210kg 2x5 rep pb

Romanian deficit deadlift 160kg 1x8 (pb) 140kg 1x8 (misloaded)

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x20

Hyperextension 2x20

Unilateral leg extension 2x20

Unilateral leg curl 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench 160kg 1x8

Slingshot bench 180kgx1 200kgx1 (pb)

Dumbell chest press 35s 1x15 45s 1x10

Side raises 12.5s 2x15

Cable flies 1x25 1x1

Tricep push downs lots of reps

Hammer curls lots if rep's


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

200kg Slingshot bench ig won't embed for some reason


__
http://instagr.am/p/BR5qgHmjXhS/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift no belt 190kg 2x5 best iv done for reps beltless

Defecit deads 160kg 2x8 (easy)

Barbell rows 100kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x15

Hyperextension 2x15

Hanging leg raise 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 215kg 2x5 (pb) both sets where very very good little to no break down in form

Romanian deadlift 160kg 2x8 (had to revisit this as last week the second set was misloaded next week this exercise will take a different variation as I feel it has been pushed as far as possible in the rep range I want to work for now anyway

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x10

Unilateral leg extension 2x15

Unilateral leg curl 2x10

Hyperextension 2x20

Hanging leg raise 2x20

15 mins on the bike

Looking back on my build up to the brits last year I finished my 5s on the squat at 190kg next week my target weight is 220kg so that's a fair bit of progression after that it's time to hit the heavy triples


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSJEHj6Db76/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nailed em!

Have you ever tried deadlifting sumo btw? Judging by your stance width in squats you have loads of power and torque through hips, would have thought you could pull heavy sumo pulls pretty well from a similar width?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Nailed em!
> 
> Have you ever tried deadlifting sumo btw? Judging by your stance width in squats you have loads of power and torque through hips, would have thought you could pull heavy sumo pulls pretty well from a similar width?


 Thanks mate.I tried but didn't like them I might revisit them later though


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks mate.I tried but didn't like them I might revisit them later though


 I was the same. Went back to them a few weeks ago and started to really like em. I'm stronger conventional though so switched back lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 140kg 1x2 160kg 1x3 170kg 1x2 failed 3rd rep due to form break down but the first 2 where very good I left it there my arms and shoulders are killing me it seems bicep Tendonitis is flaring up next week will be light training


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSLn4H-j8hR/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

195kg 2x5 no belt

Defecit dead's 160kg (was supposed to be 165kg but I didn't check my numbers) 2x8

Barbell row 105kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x20

Hyperextension 2x20

Also did abb work before training

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSRHAh3DQ21/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Went in and benched today to try get some more heavy loading in worked up to a 160kg triple and 170kg double both moved better than on Tuesday I did some maths and it seems I can bench 90% of my all time biggest bench for 2 sets of 5 with ease to me this means there's power I'm not tapping into 90% should be a triple at best so even after this bench meet next weekend I'm going to spend some time on heavy triples for a few more weeks and see what happens although next week will definitely be a deload before the meet


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats wored up to a 210kg single without wraps then 220kg in wraps for 5 so new 5 rep max floor was slippy so the set took alot out of me and I left it at that I did some light front squats then

Romanian deadlift 2 inch Defecit 140kg and band resistance 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x15

Leg extension went heavy for once 3 plates off the stack for 2 10s

Leg curls heavyish 2x10

220kg was my opener at my last 2 competitions so to hit it for 5 is pretty cool

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSbCOkWjihj/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 165kg 1x3 170kg 1x3 (pb)

Did some light assistance and mobility and called it a day

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSdn0wxDMVV/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 200kg 2x5 no belt definitely a beltless pb reps wise

Defecit dead's 170kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension

Barbell row 110kg 1x8

Left it at that I'm f**ked

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSixDPSj5X8/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSixZQ1jGZo/

No video from Defecit pulls


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Ink and iron push pull today did 180kg bench got 2 reds for apparently my arse coming off the bench so I took it again and got 3 whites

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSqfQD7jkqa/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Not a great day today I'm tired I used all of my mental energy up yesterday my back is tired and sore I'm gonna take the rest of the week as a back off week

Squats

I did 215 for 1 with no wraps 220 is my best ever without them

230kg with wraps 1x2 1x3 (pb) I'm pretty sure that's my best triple but the weight felt heavy on my back today my balance was s**t it was supposed to be 2x3 but the first set was really wobbly so I racked did my second set which was much better but still didn't feel good so I stopped there.

My right pec hurts pretty bad after my bench yesterday and my bicep tendons at the shoulder are in agony I'm in physio Wednesday to get some work done training will resume to normal next week heavy triples on everything including bench because I feel iv got more to tap into


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting strong mate

Hope physio helps with you tendon


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

I did deload but I still lifted heavy

Bench press 140kg 1x5 150kg 1x6 (pb) 160kg 1x4 (pb)

Slingshot bench press 180kg 3x3

Then it was tons of Dumbell fly with 12.5kg

Side raises 10kg loads of sets and reps

Tricep push downs lots and lots

Dumbell bicep curls loads

And band work for upper back


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back was playing up today so I scrapped deadlift's and did some light loaded carries and lots of stability work


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats today

Worked up to a 225kg single with no wraps which is a wrapless pb

Then 240kg 1x2 ( felt dodgy so racked it)

240kg 1x3 (pb)

Last time I doubled 240kg I was 98kg running 600mg test 600mg npp I'm currently on 500mg test only 92kg and have a injury in my si joint so I'm not doing too bad

Then I dead some Deadlifts lots of singles with 100kg and 140kg and 1 single with 180kg messing around with form it seems to be the lift causing my injury to worsen

Then yoke walk 150kg did a few lengths of the gym hall way loaded carries will be included every session now in a attempt to build core stability


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Doing well mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Another bench session brought to a early end because of bicep pain got up to 160 then on 170 pain was too much couldn't hold it at the bottom


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I realised I'm only 8 weeks out from the euros now so I'm backing off onto reps for a few weeks before I start 4 weeks of peaking.

Squat day

215kg 2x5

Speed dead's 140kg 5x3

Leg press 180kg (plate loaded) 2x8

Abb wheel 3 sets

Yoke 95kg couple of sprints up and down the hall

115kg couple more sprints

155kg walked the hall twice

Chins 5x5 surprised these where easy.

Yoke feels better seems to be aiding my back injury but it's still very much slowing me down.

I have started taking ipam and mod grf 100mcg of each twice a day and 8IU of novo rapid which is taken pre workout I need to be pushing my recovery now I'm also considering some mgf and tb500 for a niggle in my peck

Test is at 500mg per week no other anabolics being used


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 145kg 2x5

Close grip bench 130kg 2x5

Dumbell shoulder press 20s 1x20 35 35s 2x8

Cable flies 2x15

Shoulder raises 12s 2x15

Tricep push downs alternating grips 3x30

Pec is buggered.... everything is to be honest iv over done it lately iv ordered peptides recommended by @swole troll tb500 bpc and mgf to try get this pec working properly who knows mabey the tb500 will have some effect on my back too I may even chuck some npp in as i have zero intention of backing away from this competition


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

good luck with it man

dont know how your programming is laid out but if you can also snag a deload during the first week of treatment it would go a long way, esp if you go in and just do a load of pump stuff to get the blood flowing

i cant speak highly enough of bpc in regards to my recovery

mgf also really shone when i was getting some burning sensations along the pec after a heavy deadlift session


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> good luck with it man
> 
> dont know how your programming is laid out but if you can also snag a deload during the first week of treatment it would go a long way, esp if you go in and just do a load of pump stuff to get the blood flowing
> 
> ...


 I won't be benching next week at all haven't decided what I'll be doing instead but probably will just be some light isolation stuff


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope the pec does not hinder you in comp mate as some impressive number


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> Hope the pec does not hinder you in comp mate as some impressive number


 Thanks mate hopefully I can get back on track


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats and deads

Speed Squats Did 170kg 6x2 ironing out technical issues with my squat last set was my fastest so I think little tweaks are helping

Speed Deadlift

Did around 10x3 with 140kg again working on speedand form got some good speed up with the later sets then pulled a comfortable triple of 180kg


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hows the pec now? Been nailing it on bench lately so hopefully just a niggle


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Hows the pec now? Been nailing it on bench lately so hopefully just a niggle


 It's still playing up I tried some very light cable flies today and it was pretty sharp I'm waiting on a appointment with my physio to see what he thinks is going on may have to put bench progress on hold for a while I can't complain though iv added 10kg to it already this year


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Gym was rammed thus morniing as it closes early on bank holiday awesome atmosphere almost everyone was squatting so 2 mono lifts and a squat rack in use.

Training went very well today

Squat 220kg 2x5! Only done that for 1 set before now so next week should see a new 5 rm

Speed dead's 150kg 6x3

Leg press 220kg plate loaded 2x8

Reverse hyper 15kg 2x15

Abb wheel paused at the bottom 2x8

Yoke run 120kg 5 doubles of the hall way

Yoke walking 160kg pb 3 doubles of the hall way


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BTjQLZsh66X/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Forgot to post Thursdays training

Speed Squats 180kg 6x2

Speed dead's 160kg 6x3

Then did 3 singles with 180kg and 1 with 200kg

Pec is still a issue seeing physio on Thursday


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 225kg 1x5 pb 1x2 first set killed me but thought I'd push for more

Speed dead's 170kg 6x3

Leg press 240kg plate loaded 2x8

Abb wheel rolouts

Chins 5x5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BT1M4kdDQSg/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Yesterday was bench

Bench press 150kg 3x3

Then just light flies and arms stuff my left arm is f**ked pec seems fine I think its the bicep Tendonitis causing pain close to the pec, physio tomorrow so I'll know more


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

No training today as had to make time to visit the physio he said my pec seems fine shoulder joint shows no problems but medial head of the Tricep is beat up and pissed off bicep same and a muscle called the coracoid brachialis is buggered it attaches at the pec/delt area and runs down the humerus. So he did some tissue work put a acupuncture needle in my Tricep and the some Graston therapy on my Tricep and bicep hopefully my next bench session is a pain free one


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats Worked up to 230 for a double back feeling better

Deadlift pulled some really fast triples with 140kg some pretty quick triples with 180 and did 2 singles with 220kg back held up well

Leg press plate loaded 7 plates each side 280kg 2x8

Abb wheel rolouts

Then the yoke

150kg a few weeks ago this was a struggle to pick up and slowly walk with today I was jogging up and down the hall way with it did around 5 sets up and down the gym hall way I think these are really aiding my midline stability


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Physio seems to have helped some

Bench worked up to a 160kg double iv lost some power but I think thats because my left shoulder has become unstable

Slingshot bench fast triple with 170kg

Incline dumbbell press 32.5s 2x10

Dumbell flies 12.5s 2x15

Side raises 12.5s 2x15

Tricep push downs 3x20

Hammers 12.5s 2x15

Chin ups with 20kg plate 3x5

It was nice to get a full bench session in without being in horrific pain lol

Backs a bit tight today but I'll manage

Also weight is down to 89kg cardio? Gonna up my fats


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sounds like you're on the mend

Hows the bicep?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Sounds like you're on the mend
> 
> Hows the bicep?


 Not too bad today was the first time in 3 weeks I didn't have to cut training short


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats and deads

Squats 180kg 3x3 wasn't feeling great today I just couldn't get my position right I walked 225kg out by myself with zero pain which is by far the heaviest iv walked out in probably 2 years my back has been a major problem for walking weights out I Re racked though as I wasn't feeling too confident.

Deads did 6 triples with 170kg and they where good the way I'm adjusting my start position is starting to pay off then I did another 3 singles all the deads where fast

Finished with some chins with 22.5kg 3x5


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats

s**t day today

Worked up to 225kg felt heavy then I noticed my knee wraps are no longer doing any work for me I got buried by 250kg

Then did some deadlift worked up to a smooth 210kg

Then did chins with 25kg hanging off me

1x5 1x4 1x3

Need to get my nutrition in check iv been eating bugger all my sleeps been shite aswell working 6 nights a week and training on 2 hours sleep is catching up to me big time


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press worked up to a smooth 170kg single

Slingshot bench 190kg 1x1 205kg 1x1 (pb)

Bench was great today could have a 180 in me next week lol

Incline Dumbell press 45s 2x6

Incline dumbbell flies 17.5s 2x12

Cable flies 2x15

Side raises 15s 2x15

Tricep push downs 3x20

Dumbell culs 15s 2x10

Hammers 20s 2x8

Face pulls 2x20

Low row 2x20

Cable push downs 2x20

Chins with 25kg only 4 reps today

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BUb0eEfDhW_/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I gave deads and squats a miss yesterday to recover my back.

This morning after work I felt like doing a upper body session so popped into a local commercial gym as the place I usually train at doesn't till 10.

Close grip bench 140kg 1x5 1x6 felt really easy 100kg 1x15

Spoto press 100kg 1x12

Incline dumbbell press 36s 2x12

Incline dumbbell flies 22s 2x12

Side raises 16s 2x15

Then a bunch of bicep and Tricep stuff just pump work same for upper back

Felt great didn't want to leave iv increased my calories by alot 2000 per day in the form of shakes containing 5 eggs 100g cocopops and 30g of walnut oil and rapeseed oil split 15/15 my working nights has made eating enough hard work 2 of these shakes a day feels like it's helping massively just need to keep my lower back in check


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Worked up to a okay 240kg single back hurting hip hurting so left it there

Did some speed pulls with 180kg 3x3

Leg press 8 plates each side plus 2 red bands was the final set for 8 evil reps that's definitely the most I have ever done on leg press


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I won't be competing in this but it will be a good day I think there are still slots available too so any big squatters on here should get on it all the weight classes have clear records for squat only as this will be the first one ever


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day today went well I'll just leave these here....

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BUtyeUNjEOz/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BUtzCzpDZMo/


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

that 210 is nuts

bicep and pec injury clearly all healed up then lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> that 210 is nuts
> 
> bicep and pec injury clearly all healed up then lol


 There is still a small amount of tightness but it's feeling much better and Yeh that 210 was nuts it felt as if they pulled the bar off my chest


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Hip is worse I'm having to be very careful worked up to a 220 it was really easy and my training partners said the form looked really good I was tempted to go heavy but I need to try and let this heal so I did some light front squats and some leg press then spent some time on mobility


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Worked up to a lovely 160kg the speed was ridiculous then I jumped to 180kg but couldn't quite squeeze the lockout today

Then

Board press close grip to 1 inch board 140kg 1x6

Steep incline dumbbell press 40s 2x8

Steep incline dumbbell flies 25 2x8

Cable flies 2x15

Shoulder raises 17.5s 2x8

Then some bicep and Tricep stuff pretty happy with the session too bad my squat and deadlift are f**ked lol can't wait to get this competition out the way so I can rehab properly and build some good muscle


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Worked up to a really nice 250kg squat and stopped there I had more but thought best not to push it as I want to rest my hip

Then did cambered bar squat challenge that's going at my gym bodyweight for reps I did 30 of 95kg no belt and left it there no more heavy squats now


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

is this your last week of training then mate?

all still feeling good, bicep, tricep chest ect


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> is this your last week of training then mate?
> 
> all still feeling good, bicep, tricep chest ect


 I will train next week but all light stuff. Shoulder pec bicep all really good but piriformis/glute is buggered I think iv over done it big time the 12 months with the comps


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

As long as you can hit your numbers on the platform (and not get injured) it's all good

Can rest up after that


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> As long as you can hit your numbers on the platform (and not get injured) it's all good
> 
> Can rest up after that


 Yep time for a proper off season get everything in working order again and build some muscle I'll do a quilifier in feb and just go for the b standard to do the brit's next year


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench 160kg 1x3 (easy)

Cgbp 150kg 1x5 pb

Lots of flies and Tricep push downs then off home


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I did a bench session Friday morning speed work with 100kg then a couple sets of close grip felt a pull on the close grip now iv got a bruise not on my pec but just next to it not massive but a sign that something has popped iv decided I'm not going to compete in poland it's not worth really getting injured to be honest this build up has been crap I should have known to back off


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I saw that on Insta. Didn't click that it could be a little tear but now you say it. s**t news bud. You thinking re-evaluate and have a run at Brits in Nov or time off and back better next year?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> I saw that on Insta. Didn't click that it could be a little tear but now you say it. s**t news bud. You thinking re-evaluate and have a run at Brits in Nov or time off and back better next year?


 I'm gonna skip the brits and do it next year, for now gonna work on rebuilding and improving a proper off season is needed


----------

